# Raptors @ Pacers, Dec. 30th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Toronto Raptors* (7-22) @ *Indiana Pacers* (15-11)
December 30th, 2005, 7:00 PM EST
The Score








<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mpeterson0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/jgraham0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/cbosh0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/raraujo0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> 
*Mike James, Morris Peterson, Joey Graham, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*

<img HEIGHT=150 WIDTH=100 BORDER=0 SRC="http://www.basketballboards.net/img/headshots/100x150/pacers/TINSLEY,%20JAMAAL.jpg"> <img HEIGHT=150 WIDTH=100 BORDER=0 SRC="http://www.cavshistory.com/images/players/Sarunas_Jasikevicius.jpg">






















*Jamaal Tinsley, Sarunas Jasikevicius, Stephen Jackson, Jermaine O'Neal, Jeff Foster*</center>


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I think Indy is going to come out screaming tonight, trying to break that three game losing streak. They're also an increadable home team (9-3), so the Raps may be in tough for this one.

Bosh vs JO and Tinsley vs Calderon should be fun to watch.

Hopefully this is still a tired team and the Raps can take advantage by playing physical ball, maybe causing some Pacers foul trouble. 

We'll see...


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeah, I say the Raps win this one. Hopefully the Raps can finish off December with a winning record. And Indy just came from playing the Spurs........so yeah.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

good luck.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

shookem said:


> I think Indy is going to come out screaming tonight, trying to break that three game losing streak. They're also an increadable home team (9-3), so the Raps may be in tough for this one.
> 
> Bosh vs JO and Tinsley vs Calderon should be fun to watch.
> 
> ...


We certainly won't be tired, we haven't played since the 27th. Whether or not we come out lazy is a whole nother story.

Good luck to you guys.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ What's the deal with JO? Is he a game-time decision?


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Sarunas rolled his ankle too. Even if he plays he might be limited

Joey vs. Granger
Bosh vs. Jermain if he plays

could be one of the greatest games in nba history


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

lol love the optimism ansoncarter 

the joey vs granger match is one i have been waiting for all year!! i hope joey dunks on his *** in the first quarter and shuts him down!

PLZ RAPS MAKE THIS A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

-edited-

We can win this one.

Lets Go Raps. :banana:


----------



## nash250 (Dec 23, 2005)

JO officially scratched... back spasms. CB4 will go off the hook tonight


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Daamn 7-0 Pacers early in the 1st Quarter.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bad start. 

Hoffa has to get back to using the ol bank shot, or something. Those percentages have to go up.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bosh with the andone dunk out of the timeout. Gotta love that. Man I wish I could watch this sh


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Graham getting on the boards early. I really love that side of his game after years of weakas rebounding from our perimeter guys.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Bosh with a hook shot.

OHhhhhhhhhhhhh Bosh just broke some ankles with the step back!


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

I think I'd take Croshiere over Rose


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Mo Pete with a 3 pt buzzer beater.
Man hes good with those shots.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

Mops mastered the circus shot

remember that one where his headband fell over his eyes lol


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

foster is gonna have a field day on the glass if charlie's on him


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Bosh's second travel of the night.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Awesome pass by CB4 to Villey.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Joey Graham is out with a left knee strain

Joey-G is out for the game.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

AirJordan™ said:


> Joey Graham is out with a left knee strain
> 
> Joey-G is out for the game.


That sucks. Hope it's nothing serious. How'd it look? 

Time to call up Pape and start running the big lines?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

whoa, Charlie with some very productive minutes.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

SkywalkerAC said:


> That sucks. Hope it's nothing serious. How'd it look?


It isnt that bad.



The Raps just cant seem to get the ball to Bosh. Bosh is very frustrated about it.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

We should be winning this game. Indiana is very vulnerable. I'm upset with the effort I'm seeing from the Raps on defense.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

It was nice to hear Leo talk about the Williams sisters mentoring the young players. I knew they were good for something.
Too bad for Joey, he was having a nice little game. Charlie, oh Charlie, remember when some people thought the Raptors should have taken that Granger guy instead of you? That was close. Seriously though, Villanueva is the best thing to happen to this team since Bosh.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

The Raps are shooting too many threes.
61-49 Pacers.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

noice, bosh attacks JO to start the second half and gets to the line. 

elsewhere the twolves got back to 8 down at the half after being down 18 to orlando.

looks like JR is jacking up some perimeter shots...and not making them.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Hoffa doesn't start the second half: I wonder if Mitchell uses him again.


----------



## d_umengan (Apr 23, 2003)

Bosh is gettin very testy out there tonight... i think he'll be puttin pressure on babcock sooner or later to make a move and get him help THIS YEAR!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Tasty or not, the Pacers are extending their lead... 75-59 Indy.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Raps comming back....... 79-74 Pacers


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Niice pass by Mike James.

Bosh with the layup and the foul courtesy of Mike James.

82-81 Pacers


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

wow... im lovin the new look raptors... even if we lose this game, which we might , were playing much better basketball... 

And if bosh is getting testy then w/e thats his problem, high trade value is at a career high so if he starts *****in n showin "unprofessionalism" then why do we need him?

If hes the player we think he is, hell be a pro n play through this rebuilding phase. Its lookin good so far IMO...


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

89-85 pacers btw


bosh? i believe drawing the charge on oneal


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Tied at 93................Another great ball game


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Villy ties, 93 apiece.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Mike James makes the layup.

Raps lead by 2.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

OH BABY TORONTO RAPTORS!!!!!!!!!!!

MO PETE WITH THE DUNK!!

Mike James is feeling it tonight.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Yeaaah!!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

This game is getting me hyped as ---------!!

Im out.. Now I can get crunk, free of any stress!! yeea


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

I..........wanna rock and roll alll niiiiiiight............and parrty everyday......I......wanna rock and roll all night.....and party everyday

Lets GO Raptors


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

vigilante said:


> This game is getting me hyped as ****!!
> 
> Im out.. Now I can get crunk, free of any stress!! yeea



lmao thats what i was thinking! haha


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

RApss play the hawks on tuesday.....hell yea

Lets Go Raptors
99-96 RAPTORS


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

hahaahah who the f is guarding oneal i cant watch the game i dun get the channel

Cuz thats the reason we won...


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

OH NO!!!!!!!!# OH NO!#[email protected]@@!!!!


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

i think i jinxed us


\they better not make a 3


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

PETERSON WITH THE STEAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Raptors WIN! Raptors WIN! Raptors WIN! say what? Raptors WIN!


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

What an undramatic ending lol


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

HOLY Smalgsdlgsdg
That was a crazy game.!!!


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Hell. Yeah.

After the countless 4th quarter losses earlier on, this one's satisfying, if anything.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

james - 19 n 10
bosh - 22 n 12
cv3- 25 n 10

SICK GAME


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

A loss tonight would've been really hard to accept. Indiana looked awful in long stretches and we weren't taking full advantage. Going into the third quarter I hoped we could cut the lead to single digits entering the fourth because I knew we could win this game--I'm not shocked that we did by any stretch. Got a little tight at the end, though!

Chris Bosh played spectacular man-to-man defense on Jermaine O'Neal in the second half. He was all over him. There was one possession where Bosh let him get too deep and they had a quick score but otherwise he looked very good. I think in certain situations Bosh gets exposed sometimes on the defensive end but tonight he was solid against a very good (albeit low-percentage) big man.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

last 3 games, bosh has averaged 4 assists per game.


----------



## sjinto (Oct 7, 2005)

2 words....

MIke James!

I love the way MJ plays... i honestly hope we can somehow keep him down the road


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

damn what a win,....nice way to end 05...

any one catch the interview with mike james and norma at the end of the game...doesn't mike james look like he wanted to eat Norma up...(just some pre-new year baily's talking here :biggrin: )


on a serious note, i was getting scared of granger in the beginning, i thought he was going to do an iglodala on us, but fortunatly he showed the raps scouts why we didn't pick him (it's not that he doesn't have talent, but Charlie is a better groomed player at this point)...

the key match up i wanted to see was granger vs. graham just to get the rookie bragging rights...but there will will plenty of that in the future...

good win, nice to see mike james lead by example...he has the assists and the key 4th quarter points to prove it...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Awesome job by the guys tonight, wish I coulda seen this one. The Raptors end December 7-7 and looking a whole lot better than in the beginning of the season.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

spinz said:


> damn what a win,....nice way to end 05...
> 
> any one catch the interview with mike james and norma at the end of the game...doesn't mike james look like he wanted to eat Norma up...(just some pre-new year baily's talking here :biggrin: )
> 
> ...



Granger with the 7th pick would've been much more of a stretch then Charlie, still I think we made the right decision taking Graham over Granger.

Didn't see tonights game but Charlie with 25 that's huge, career high ain't it? I'm loving this guy. Just imagine in the near future our duo of Charlie and Bosh and possibly Gay tearing up the league..mouth watering ain't it.


----------



## junkyarddawgg (Mar 24, 2005)

It sucks being a student, with little money, living in Montreal... I don't get the games that are broadcasted only in Sportsnet Ont, nor do I get games on the Score... *sigh*

And I woulda loved seeing this one, especially the end... it sounded thrilling!

Anyways, from the sounds of it, it was a helluva game. GO RAPS GO! :banana: :biggrin:


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i loved the game, you should see how many atlanta fans i'm pissing off. they lost to NJ tonight, it's the only little rivalry we got. let's hope T.O. makes it 3 in a row, and 3-0 this season against the hawks on the 3rd of next month. whooooohoooooooo

Bosh IS an all-star, villanueva should be 1st team all rookie team. Calderon & Graham, James, Mo-Pete, and even Jalen, i love this team.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Whats Our Record In December?


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

Couldn't see the game unfortunately since now I'm back in Dallas (after my little visit to Halifax now I can't see anymore Raps ). It seems like it was a great game and the future is looking clearer for Toronto. These recent victories are a sure-fire sign of improvement that will convince Bosh to stay.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Q8i said:


> Whats Our Record In December?


7-7 :raised_ey


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap;_ylt=AodNwUKVLfsr80t0Zm26v3u8vLYF?gid=2005123011



> James said it was important to beat the Pacers, a perennial playoff team.
> 
> "That's huge for us," he said. "We've got to build from games like this and understand that what our record is, that's not who we are. We can continue to grow and gain confidence from games like this."


That's the thing I love about James. He's played on a championship team, was traded to a contender, and then traded to the rebuilding Raptors - but instead of whining and complaining he's been playing some of the best ball in his life and stepping out as a leader in the team with a great attitude. I hope Rafer does do something good for Houston down the line, but I think it's pretty obvious that you guys won this trade with what Mike James has provided for this team so far.

Congrats on the win.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

great game guys, boy, mike james is playing out of his mind right now. i'd really hate to see him go.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

aizn said:


> really hate to see him go.


Won't Happen Man..


----------



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

southeasy said:


> 7-7 :raised_ey


that great for a team, that went 1-16 in the previous month


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

We werent that bad superdude we were 1-15 I think my friend =).....


Anyways great win, love to check the score and see my boy Villy doin great things!!!

Bosh with a great night.. and Mopetes alround production is fantastic he is really playing well lately!!!

Hopefully we can carry on January as we ended December!!!!

RAPS FOR THE PLAYOFFS!!!! what i had 2 lol


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Nice win after a couple of losses to the league's best. 

Great to see the Villain going to work and having a big game. After another offseason of training, he's going to be an absolute beast. 

Wish Hoffa had had a better game but I guess Charlie needed those minutes (and will continue to need them in the future).


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

Q8i said:


> Won't Happen Man..


r u sure about that? mike james has an opt out after this season, and given his career year, y wouldnt he opt out for more money?


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

keep James if Ukic comes over we have 3 PG's I would'nt want to play Ukic right away as the back up let him learn as the 3 PG but he would get decent PG as Calderon at times play's SG as well.

we havent hada PG like James since Damon.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> keep James if Ukic comes over we have 3 PG's I would'nt want to play Ukic right away as the back up let him learn as the 3 PG but he would get decent PG as Calderon at times play's SG as well.
> 
> we havent hada PG like James since Damon.


Or James could go and Roko could stay, leaving us with one PG.

What a sick game last night. Trully a tale of two teams, the first half vs the second.

.500 in December, that is amazing! One month into the season (well two now) and this team is a .500 ball club. I expect them to do the same for the rest of the season.

Looks like Speedy is going to take my cash!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

I really hope the Raptors don't get carried away by this win and the rest before our next game. We need to come out focused against the Hawks, who will likely come in with something to prove after losing the first two to us this season.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> I really hope the Raptors don't get carried away by this win and the rest before our next game. We need to come out focused against the Hawks, who will likely come in with something to prove after losing the first two to us this season.


Sam, Alex, Todd and Keady don't seem like the rest on your accomplishments type of guys.


----------



## Unknownone (May 14, 2005)

aizn said:


> r u sure about that? mike james has an opt out after this season, and given his career year, y wouldnt he opt out for more money?


For what it's worth, Leo commented on speaking to James prior to the Indiana game and mentioned that James likes the city and the team's development/strategy and wouldn't be upset by the prospect of playing in a Raptors uniform beyond this year (given that he will take the option year available)... It may very well be empty platitudes on the part of James and not burning any bridges nor closing off options - just food for thought...


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

*Edit, the star sucks. Charlie and Bosh combined for 47 points and 22 rebounds, pretty impressive.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

shookem said:


> Charlie got his first double-double, nice to get it in a win. He and Bosh combined for 47 points and 22 rebounds, pretty impressive.


it was his first double double? waat? lol


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

aizn said:


> it was his first double double? waat? lol


lol, oh yeah he had back to backs in Nov another vs Atl. Hmm, I got that from the Star, so much for not checking my sources. I thought it felt weird as I wrote it. lol.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

that was an awesome game. i really enjoyed that. i almost couldn't believe how far down we were at times (16? when did that happen) but we pulled it out in the end- with a depleted lineup of our own. well done.

i was watching this one on american satellite and my lord, anyone wonder why quinn buckner doesn't have a head coaching job anymore? yikes. this guy is just misinformed. he was saying, for example, that mo pete was "not a good defender"- in the way that sounded like "mo pete is a bad defender"- and he kept harping on it all game. it's fine if you don't agree with the general perception but this guy just had no clue to begin with- he was saying things for the sake of saying them. 

it felt especially good down the stretch when we all saw mop make his two fantastic steals. buckner was gagged (and probably embarrassed). "and as we watch it here on the replay... there goes morris peterson... shoots the gap and... uhhh... the raptors win." c'mon, quinn! get your head in the game, pal.

in fact, the whole game just typified how american networks remain ignorant of their opponent, and the raps in particular. the bias was unfair, i actually thought it was *wrong*, and by the end of the game you'd have them all eating their words. tough to watch, don't like people _like that_ covering the game _like that_, but what can you do.

in terms of the play itself, i thought we came out really lazy. i wasn't cool with that. there were several instances that just saw the pacers hit the floor for a loose ball while we watched. and it was everyone: chris, jalen, matt, mj, v- everyone. i almost yelled at my television a couple of times there. 

anyway, the last point is with respect to jermaine: he was _hurt_? when i say some athletes are sort of spoiled, this is what i mean (don't know about you). in my opinion, there should have been no reason to mark him as "questionable" on the lineup card. he could obviously do something- in fact, almost everything he normally does. how is he going to miss the game with an injury if he's playing like _that_? it shouldn't even be close. and while i fully understand that i'm not in his body, give me a break- this kid was more than able to play last night. he might have been in pain, no doubt, i'm sure he was, but that's just what i'm saying: you play through it. you don't miss the game unless you *can't* play. he wasn't even close to that point, imo. the team was counting on him, too, it shouldn't have even been an issue. what were the pacers going to do if he'd showed up in a suit? obviously something is better than nothing in that case, it's not like they're gonna call someone up from triple A, and while i'm glad he put on the uni in the end, it still shouldn't have ever been an issue at all. 

and this is jermaine o'neal, i don't really have a problem with him. i can only imagine how our other league stars handle the same situation. i'm glad we have chris... and i'm glad we have sam, too. 

it also feels good to beat rick carlisle's teams. always. nice one.

peace


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

nice post ballocks.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

see that vicious dunk after the whistle that Jermaine got teched for? as if he was hurt 



I


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Jermaine's stupid tactics cost his team the game. The CLEARLY took momentum away from them.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

Unknownone said:


> For what it's worth, Leo commented on speaking to James prior to the Indiana game and mentioned that James likes the city and the team's development/strategy and wouldn't be upset by the prospect of playing in a Raptors uniform beyond this year (given that he will take the option year available)... It may very well be empty platitudes on the part of James and not burning any bridges nor closing off options - just food for thought...



James wouldnt be upset if he was in any city with an NBA team. I read thr article on the SUN (friday) about him looking for a permanent home. A team that loves his game as much as he does. He also said he loves the city and if he is still part of their (raptors) plan that he would love to stay. One problem to this is how much is he worth and can we afford it.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

ballocks said:


> that was an awesome game. i really enjoyed that. i almost couldn't believe how far down we were at times (16? when did that happen) but we pulled it out in the end- with a depleted lineup of our own. well done.
> 
> i was watching this one on american satellite and my lord, anyone wonder why quinn buckner doesn't have a head coaching job anymore? yikes. this guy is just misinformed. he was saying, for example, that mo pete was "not a good defender"- in the way that sounded like "mo pete is a bad defender"- and he kept harping on it all game. it's fine if you don't agree with the general perception but this guy just had no clue to begin with- he was saying things for the sake of saying them.
> 
> ...


Yea I agree.. However, thats like saying how did Terrell Owens play like that with a broken leg 4 weeks ago. I mean come on its pretty hard to predict andd thats why they get paid millions of dollars. I just saw Bryan McCabe get a skate to the face and the guy got up and starting to play. I mean thats why they get paid because we coulodnt do that stuff. I totally love all your posts but that last one about JO doesnt really make a lot of sense. He had a back problem and if I know anything about back problems they go away and then come back out of nowhere. Terrell Owens seriously shouldnt have been playing but he played. I mean being put on the card questionable? isnt that realistic I mean at the end of the day he played right? And thats all that matters right?


----------

